# RBR L.A. March '08 Ride-n-Shoot Gathering Ride Report and Shots on RBR in March '08



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

<table width="950" border="0"><tr><td>
_Monday, 6:46 pm —_ Hollywood sends DrRoebuck an email: "Look at this cool pannier box on sale at Nashbar! Order it or you're a looser."

_6:47 pm —_ DrRoebuck reminds Hollywood that he spelled "loser" wrong, then proceeds to order said box.

_Thursday, 11:37 am —_ DrRoebuck receives pannier box from Nashbar. Thinks to self: _This is a cool pannier box!_

_Friday, 10:25 pm —_ DrRoebuck prepares for RBR ride the next day. Packs his box with camera gear, lights, etc. Pauses to admire box: "What a cool pannier box!" he says aloud.

_Saturday, 8 am —_ DrRoebuck wakes up. Yawns, stretches, looks at clock. Thinks to self: _I'm up early! I'll leave by 9 am and ride around before we meet._

_9:45 am —_ DrRoebuck prints out cue sheet for the day and starts covering it in tape for faux lamination.

_10 am —_ DrRoebuck carries his bike down the stairs and starts off for Downtown.
<table width=700 border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Venice Blvd. Taggers: "OMG! A blank billboard! Hurry up and hit it!"
<br><hr width="650" size="1" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_11:15 am —_ DrRoebuck stops at parking garage he scouted using Google Earth and Training Day, the movie. He goes around the block, looking for an entrance to the seemingly closed and fortified structure. Finally, at the far end he finds an open door, sneaks through, and rides up 14 floors to the roof.

_11:22 am —_ DrRoebuck contemplates the sadness of how horribly polluted L.A. air is after the effort he made to find this great shooting location. RBR Group Ride, Episode 1: The Empire Strikes FAIL.
<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Looking west over the Santa Monica Freeway.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








A stapler, slightly obscured by an aging bottle of hand-sanitizer.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Ripping off the shot from _Training Day_.
<br><hr width="650" size="1" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_11:30 am —_ DrRoebuck continues on to Union Station to meet the cool RBR peeps, and Hollywood.

_11:33 am —_ DrRoebuck checks his pocket and realizes he left the taped-up cue sheet at home. RBR Group Ride, Episode 2: The Legends of the FAIL.

_11:58 am —_ DrRoebuck arrives at Union Station, meets roadfix, grrlyrida, joedaddio and bentsloechainringit.

_12:10 pm —_ DrRoebuck looks at Blackberry 8800. Sees text from Hollywood: “Flatted. Might be a tad late.” RBR Group Ride, Episode 3: The Quick and the FAIL.

_12:20 pm —_ Hollywood arrives via rail, with Mapei and Il Sogno in tow.

_12:27 pm —_ Hollywood gives DrRoebuck ATMO pin, imported all the way from Portland via e-Richie.

_12:35 pm —_ After talking bikes and cameras for a little bit, the crew rolls out to the first destination.

_12:48 pm —_ The group arrives at Lost Souls, a hidden café in an alley off 4th Street.

_12:50 pm —_ Oddly enough, there’s nowhere for anyone to lock their bikes. They soon manage to stack/lock their bikes to railings and pipes. Pictures, lunch.
<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Sogno’s feet.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








The Lost Souls Café, where we had lunch.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








A gate with a banner on it. The names have been changed to protect the innocent.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="350" border="0"><tr><td>








The Harlem Alley, location of the Lost Souls Café, where we had lunch.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








A wall with a banner on it, with some pipes in the backround and a lamp. HTH.
</td></tr></table>

<table width=”352” border="0"><tr><td>








Mapei shows his true rebel colors in this black-and-<br>white image, taken in the Harlem Alley, location of<br>the Lost Souls Café, where we had lunch.
<br><hr size="1" width="300" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_1:45 pm —_ DrRoebuck realizes that one of the three screws keeping his cool new pannier box attached to his rear rack has fallen out. RBR Group Ride, Episode 4, O FAIL, Where Art Thou?

_1:48 pm —_ After lunch the crew rolls up Broadway to the Bradbury Building.

_1:49 pm —_ They’ve found the one street in L.A. without parking meters. Having nowhere to lock their bikes, they assault the Bradbury Building in shifts.
<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








_They say that I won't last too long on Broadway
I'll catch a Greyhound bus for home, they all say
But they're dead wrong, I know they are
'Cause I can play this here guitar
And I won't quit till I'm a star on Broadway_
Sloebentnkchainitring, followed by Sogno. Oh my god, Hollywood (the xtracycler, not the extra) is in the background.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="350" border="0"><tr><td>








Inside the Bradbury Building.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="350" border="0"><tr><td>








The opposite of outside the Bradbury Building.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








View outside from inside the Bradbury Building.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_2:05 pm —_ Our crew continues the journey toward the Our Lady of Angels Cathedral. Mapei comments on how of all the buildings in L.A. he hates that one the most. 

_2:05 pm —_ Mapei and Il Sogno peel off before the group reaches the cathedral, supposedly enroute to a “jam session.”

_2:10 pm —_ Our heroes arrive at the Our Lady of Angels Cathedral and take Temple to the top of the day’s first hill, only to find out the entrance is back at the bottom of the hill. RBR Group Ride, Episode 5, Apocalypse FAIL.

_2:11 pm —_ They ride into the atrium of the cathedral. DrRoebuck: “Where’s the handicap ramp?” DrRoebuck finds said handicap ramp and proceeds to ride up it. He is quickly swarmed by security. RBR Group Ride, Episode 6, Sex, Lies & FAIL.

_2:15 pm —_ Unable to even wheel their bikes into the cathedral, our faithful group is forced to find a place to lock them. Luckily, they’ve found the only other street in L.A. without parking meters. Once again, they’re forced to shoot in shifts.
<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Our Lady of Angels Cathedral. Isn’t it beautiful, Mapei?
</td></tr></table>

<table width=700 border="0"><tr><td>








The gift of God.*

(*Sales tax not included.)
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Outside the cathedral.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_2:45 pm —_ Our heroes depart the cathedral and head for Angelino Heights.

_2:56 pm —_ After more hills, they arrive panting and sweating at Angelino Heights. The second-oldest neighborhood in L.A. Lots of cool Victorian homes. Lots of girls skipping along the sidewalk being followed by white vans with camera crews.
<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Angelino Heights.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Our bikes in Angelino Heights.
</td></tr></table>

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Sleazefest ’08 continues.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_3 pm —_ Roadfix and grrlyrida head off into the sunset. The group is now down to DrRoebuck, JoeDaddio, Sloebentringchainitnk and Hollywood.

</td></tr></table>


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

<table width="950 border="0"><tr><td>
_3:10 pm —_ JoeDaddio, DrRoebuck, Hollywood and Chainbentitsloeringnk swing by Echo Park, then down Glendale blvd toward the 2nd Street Tunnel.
<table width= “350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Hollywood, wearing a pink helmet and sleeveless jersey. You do the math. (nttawwt)
</td></tr></table>

<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>








Lovefest ’08: Hollywood and DrRoebuck taking more pictures of each other.
<br><hr size="1" width="300" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_3:45 pm —_ Our heroes arrive at their next photo-op: Angels Flight. Though they don’t have pictures to prove it, the sleaze-fest continues as Hollywood “helps” a girl do a handstand in front of the landmark.
<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Angels Flight — A trolley car used to transport lazy people from Hill Street to the top of Bunker Hill.
</td></tr></table>

<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>








Oh my God. Hollywood taking “aerial” shots of Angels Flight.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_3:54 pm —_ Discussing our plans going forward, JoeDaddio declares, “I’ll catch the 8:30 train.”

_3:55 pm —_ POP! Fffffffffffffffffffffffft. Hollywood’s rear tube blows out while the bike is stationary. Hmm. Odd. RBR Group Ride, Episode 7: No FAIL for Old Men.

_3:57 pm —_ “No problem!” Hollywood boasts. “I don’t have a spare tube but I have a patch kit.”

_3:58 pm —_ Hollywood patches his tube, then pumps air back into the tire.

_3:59 pm —_ Fffffffffffffffffffffffft. RBR Group Ride, Episode 8: FAIL by Northwest.
<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








The 2 Live FAIL Crew.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_4:15 pm —_ Hollywood calls Drif Cycles in Downtown to see if they’re open. Good news: They’re open. Bad: Being urban hipsters, they don’t sell 26” tubes. RBR Group Ride, Episode 9: One FAIL over the Cuckoo’s Nest.

_4:20 pm —_ Drif gives us the number for another cycle shop in Downtown. DrRoebuck and Sloeringbentitnkchain head off for rescue mission.

_4:25 pm —_ DrRoebuck and Chainitlsloebentnkring arrive at El Maestro bike shop on Main and 8th. DrRoebuck goes inside to buy tubes. While carrying his pannier box, realizes they might be able to help him out. “Hai, guys, can you give my box a screw?”
<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








Inside El Maestro bike shop.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_4:35 pm —_ DrRoebuck and Chainitlsloenkringbent arrive back at Angels Flight.

_4:50 pm —_ After Hollywood fixes his tire, our heroes head off to their next destination: the Training Day parking garage.

_5:15 pm —_ Our four riders arrive at the garage. DrRoebuck goes in through the out door, followed by JoeDaddio and Hollywood. nKbentsloechainringit mysteriously does his own thing. Hollywood waits for him, while JoeDaddio and DrRoebuck ride 14 stories to the top of the garage.

_5:23 pm —_ While circling at the top waiting for the others, DrRoebuck spots a security guard marching toward them. Security guard: “ a;lkjd fa;ljd f;alsjd f;al fj;alsfda.” DrRoebuck: “What?” RBR Group Ride, Episode 10, The Thin Blue FAIL.

_5:45 pm —_ After the stunning defeat at the parking garage, Hollywood suggests they cruise up to the Standard.

_5:55 pm —_ Our heroes arrive at the base of the Standard, managing to somehow find the third street in L.A. with no parking meters.

_6:10 pm —_ Our heroes find pipes/railings to which to lock their bikes to, then head up to the Standard, a rooftop lounge with a bar, pool, individual waterbeds and really cool “it” people. It’s the most prententious place DrRoebuck has ever been in his life. DrRoebuck: “This is the worst place I’ve ever been.” RBR Group Ride, Episode 11: The FAIL Hereafter.
<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








View from the Standard.
</td></tr></table>

<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>








A ficus.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_7:05 pm —_ After admiring the ATMOsphere at the Standard, our heroes decide to move on. The plan: 6th Street Bridge across the L.A. River to Boyle Heights, find the film set, then back across the L.A. River.

_7:15 pm —_ After cruising through the nearly torn-down film set, our heroes begin their journey back to Olvera Street for dinner.
<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








The last shot of the night from DrRoebuck.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_7:30 pm —_ Our heroes arrive at Olvera Street for margaritas, tacos and mole.

_7:31 pm —_ DrRoebuck realizes the screw from El Maestro has come out. RBR Group Ride, Episode 12: FAIL and Deliver.

_7:45 pm —_ DrRoebuck realizes his ATMO pin has fallen off. Probably at the Standard. RBR Group Ride, Episode 13, Get FAIL.

_8:15 pm —_ About to part ways, Hollywood asks DrRoebuck if he wants some straps for his box. DrRoebuck: “I’m sure it will be fine.”

_8:16 pm —_ DrRoebuck goes south, Hollywood, bentnkchainringsloeit and JoeDaddio head north. Goodnight, fellas.

_8:30 pm —_ JoeDaddio sends text message to Hollywood: “Dude, I missed my train.” RBR Group Ride, Episode 14, In the Company of FAIL.

_9:34 pm —_ DrRoebuck comes to a stop on 8th and Western. Looks back at pannier box. Now the middle screw has torn itself out and the entire box (with a few grand worth of DSLR gear) is dangling by one screw. He coasts ever-so-slowly across the street. Halfway through the intersection, two dudes roll by on bikes. “Hey, man,” they yell. “We know you.” DrRoebuck: “From where?” “We work at El Maestro. You were getting your box fixed.” “No way! Hai, it broke again. I’m pulling over. See you guys later.” Yes, really.

_9:35 pm —_ DrRoebuck takes off his arm warmers and uses them to tie his cool new pannier box to his rack. Only 12 miles or so to go till he’s home. RBR Group Ride, Episode 16, The Prince of FAIL.

_10:27 pm —_ DrRoebuck finally makes it home. The first thing he sees when he walks in: the cue sheet.
<table width=”350” border="0"><tr><td>
<hr size="1" width="650" noshade>








The FAIL sheet for the day. All taped up and ready to go.
<br><hr size="1" width="650" noshade>
</td></tr></table>
_11 pm —_ After dropping off JoeDaddio, Hollywood gets stuck behind a 5-car pileup on the 91 freeway. RBR Group Ride, Episode 17, Do the Right FAIL.

_11:23 pm —_ DrRoebuck goes to sleep. His head hits the pillow. He closes his eyes and looks forward to a good night’s sleep.

_Sunday, 4:30 am —_ DrRoebuck is awakened by screaming girls at a party next door. RBR Group Ride, Episode 18, Remember the FAIL.






**Disclaimer: This ride was not proposed, hosted, directed, organized, participated in, viewed or talked about by anyone. All times approximate.

</td></tr></table>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding,.,and I'm very jealous...


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

hi-larious.

nice ride guys.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Holy ****... EPIC.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Great... now I've got to follow that? Way to set the bar high, jerk.

Two options: mail it in or give it a shot. Considering that I've only got 15 min or so left on my internet connection, I think I'm mailing this one in.


Pictures to come shortly.





joe


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> Great... now I've got to follow that? Way to set the bar high, jerk.


I had to do our ride justice.

Pix now, commentary later?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

"This ride report makes MB1's reports look like a ride to gramma's house." 
-Joe Nobody, Daily News

"_To Ride and Fail in LA_ is daunting, harrowing - a midnight ride through the human heart."
-Tanner Johnson, iheartmovies.blogspot.com

"Best ride report so far today."
-Channel 4 news

"Hollywood has never looked sexier."
-JoeDaddio, The Lounge


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JoeDaddio said:


> Great... now I've got to follow that? Way to set the bar high, jerk.


no doubt. 

Q. what's left to say? 
A. nothing.

I'll post some lame pics in a bit. 

was it that big of a Fail-Fest? perhaps it was. Especially the prequel of my 2 flats at home trying to get out the dog-gamned door, which resulted in a last minute bike swap to the double-wide. Nice.

nice RR, DrR.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

1) My bike on the train... yay!

2) Inside Lost Souls.

3) Bent-it

4) HW makes a new friend....

5) HW's new friend yells a Dr. Short Stuff for riding his bike.

6) HW scopes out the goods: "A quinceanera means they're women now..... right?"

7) Group shot!

8) HW modeling his flask

9) My bike is awesome

10) Bent-it.... again.

11) HW: anything for the shot!

12) I actually captured the exact moment of an epic fail. 

13) Roebuck tries to look helpful while Bent-it checks out Roebuck's goods.

14) This really is a sad shot...

15) Bent & Roebuck at the li-bary

16) I seriously have no idea what's going on in this picture...... Look for Bent's left hand.... (nttawwt)

17) Night shot!

18) Voted: "Best nachos EVAR!"

19) Roebuck: proving you can order a peach margarita while wearing reflective clothing and still look dead sexy

20) Food! Finally!

21) Corgi'd!

22) HW with the big save! (Gracias amigo. I owe you big time!)





joe


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Appreciate the great story. Isn't it amazing how so many things can go slightly wrong?

Great pics, but we needed more of the group and a photo-documentary of the pannier that wouldn't stay put.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

These are all pics from my P&S. I'll have my Holga stuff developed this week, but I'm going to San Jose on Wed... we'll see if I can get it back before then.

ps: GIGANTIC thank you to Hollywood. Much appreciated. Can't thank you enough. 






joe


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A-effing-mazing.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Day late and a bike short.

I arrived in Downtown LA from Baltimore about two hours ago. I was starving and the only place that I could think of that would be serving real food at 3:00 p.m. was the Original Pantry, so I went there for lunch. Now I am back at my hotel getting ready for a deposition tomorrow. I am thinking of taking a walk around Downtown -- and then going to sleep -- I have been up since 2:00 a.m. LA time.

If I had known about the bike ride yesterday before I made my travel plans a few weeks ago, I might have traveled out here a day early. Over the years I have spent a lot of time in Downtown LA (not my favorite part of town, but the courts and lots of law offices are here). But, I never have ridden a bike Downtown. If I finish early tommorrow, I might go out to Santa Monica and try to rent a bike for a few hours.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

Those nachos are hawt.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I am giving a standing ovation. Bravo!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Best photo post ever. Makes mine even unworthy of posting on the fridge. Hey Roebuck, are you coming to Cooper's? I have a Silca with your front wheel's name on it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*#3*

Chaplin, Original Hipster.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Awesome thread. I really enjoyed the creative picture taking.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

wow. really.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great post. A-1 pics.


----------



## hammer.six (Apr 15, 2007)

Perfect. Great photos and storyline  Hardly FAIL


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Truly awesome report.

Liked the stapler photo.

Horrywoooo, what kind of bag is that in Joe's photo of phail? The one where you're standing over your crippled rig? That looks like the inside of any number of Globe/DiMartini bags I had over the years, but yours isn't old and farked like all of mine, and I didn't think you could get them anymore. Please tell me you found a source for Globe bags like the before-time, and I'll be your fri-end for ever. Srsly.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We had a great time, guys. Sorry we had to take off. I'll post my pics when I get them developed in a day or two. 

I need to add one more thing. After the stop at the Bradbury building (the one with all the wrought iron) Mapei and I peeled away from the RBR ride to head back to Union Station. 

We stopped at a light in Chinatown and while we were waiting it out a small Honda pulls up and stops at the light a lane over from us. The back door opens and the guy in the back seat leans out and starts vomiting out onto the pavement. The guy in the front passenger seat is laughing and he leans out the window to apologize for his friend. 

The first couple of hurls produce massive amounts of yellow chunks. I am transfixed by this episode and can't seem to tear my eyes from the unfolding drama. I'm wondering what it was he ate. I look at the steadily growing yellow pool on the asphalt and I'm thinking it looks like he ate a pineapple. 

After the third or fourth chortle I come to my senses, What the heck am I doing spending my time at this light watching a guy hoarking a Hawaiian pavement pizza out a Honda door? I force myself to focus my attention on the red signal light. 

I hear him "barking at the ants" a couple more times. How many does this make? Six, maybe seven "goulash gushes"? Finally the light turns green. Mappy and I take off and skedaddle round the bend to Union Station.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Too much courier makes my head throb. After reading this thread, I thought I might need advil, but it turned out that tequila worked just fine. Special thanks to the color photos, they resaturated my gamma. Next time, a little less FAIL and a lot more "Driving Miss Crazy" please.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Wow. Glad y'all liked it so much. Definitely makes it worth the effort (not that that's ever stopped me before). :thumbsup:


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Sweet! Wish I were there.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> was it that big of a Fail-Fest? perhaps it was.


It was. But at no point did it sink below "awesome."




bigbill said:


> Makes mine even unworthy of posting on the fridge. Hey Roebuck, are you coming to Cooper's? I have a Silca with your front wheel's name on it.


I'll be there. I thought you were debating coming, didn't know you'd decided on it. Sweeeeet.




Hollywood said:


> Chaplin, Original Hipster.


The best photo series on the Interwebz, bar nun.




Brick Tamland said:


> "This ride report makes MB1's reports look like a ride to gramma's house."
> -Joe Nobody, Daily News


Not humanly possible.




Brick Tamland said:


> "_To Ride and Fail in LA_ ..."


Brilliant. *sigh*




MarkS said:


> If I finish early tommorrow, I might go out to Santa Monica and try to rent a bike for a few hours.


What size bike do you ride? You can borrow one of my 56cm bikes if you want. PM me if you want.




KenB said:


> Sweet! Wish I were there.


Next time. Be there.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

.....an epic of epic proportions.... fvckin' A brilliant.....

/ I'm really lookin' forward to SantaCruz


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i missed all the fun.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Had a fine time. You guys carry some wicked camera gear. It was great meeting you, Gyrllrida. It's too bad me and Sogno bailed out before the real adventure began. The Comedy! The Drama! Officious security guards! Girls in Formal Wear! Self-Exploding Tire Tubes! The jam session was fun, but...

Ahh, but you missed the massive hurl at the traffic light. Truly epic. Oceans of orange-yellow vomit. Peals of laughter from the guy's so-called friends.

It all points up the special wonderfulness of the L.A. RBR bike rides. Comic misadventures. Lots of food. Not a lot of riding (and sometimes for a few of us _no_ riding). The most macho L.A. ride so far was the cruise up and down the beach bike path with Dave Hickey.

Riding? Who's riding? We're posing!

I'm getting my photos done tomorrow. Because it's medium format, it might take three or four days. Maybe there'll be a pic or two worth posting.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*fracaso*

I can only hope to be a lapel pin to Roebuck's tuxedo, the "Your Moment of Zen" to Roebuck's Daily Show, the rustproof undercoating to Roebuck's.....ah nevermind.

I was there. I lived it, rode it, shot (some of) it. I hauled the damn Xtracycle all over the city then looked at it wrong once and watched the rear tire blow.

DrRoebuck had an excellent itinerary in store. Most of the places I had not seen as an L.A. native, so its gotta be good.

I counted three (3) *encounters* with Security-types who had some form of instruction for us: "leave now" or question: "What's in the bags?" or informative statement: "No riding bikes on church property with a wedding in progress".

First stop - my walk-in closet to pick out the day's attire.
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2370/2323627380_4e7e0b6476_o.jpg"border=5>

I went with something that kept my midriff cool and yet left me comfortable in the saddle.
<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/2323628408_9140d4f7e0_o.jpg"border=5>

a rare shot of the mysterious "Angel of the 101"
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2322809449_6323937d03_o.jpg"border=5>

Looking out from the Bradbury Bldg.
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2225/2323629786_e1bab8b5ea_o.jpg"border=5>

They see us rollin'...
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2325/2322808791_36d223bde4_o.jpg"border=5>

Joe flashes his L.A. gang signs to his homie, _Miguelito_.
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2136/2322808423_df22e57ba6_o.jpg"border=5>

Alley Cats
<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/2322807883_d73664ea6b_o.jpg"border=5>

Josh scores 10 lives by finding the magic crystal in the 2nd St. tunnel
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2370/2323629122_c70f497d28_o.jpg"border=5>

Mapei cruises
<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3130/2322811485_6065faed2f_o.jpg"border=5>

Cindy
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2322878343_4f6b6442b8_o.jpg"border=5>

George and Vanessa
<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3183/2323697040_b713b42f0f_o.jpg"border=5>

Us
<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3150/2322805829_1a78e3ef95_o.jpg"border=5>

Blending into the night back at Union Station...
<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2100/2322893077_2b75c4ea87_o.jpg"border=5>


thanks again y'all for a great *winter* ride  Our SoCal gatherings are slowly becoming legendary :8:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I love it and am rendered speechless. Cutline on the first pic had me spitting up Indian food. Third pic is just brilliant beyond words. Bravo, Hollywoodito. :thumbsup:

P.S.
I still had my ATMO pin at the cathedral. Maybe it was stolen by a, um, higher power.

//Does Mapei look like a cool cat in that picture or what?


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

EPIC AWESOME.

Excellent work on the ride report and pics, Roebuck.

I so wish I was there. Awesome ride, reports, food, and pics, All.

Sonya, your graphic depiction of The Hurl made me dry heave just by reading it. Glad I missed it. :eek6: :cryin: 



BrickTamland said:


> "To Ride and Fail in LA is daunting, harrowing - a midnight ride through the human heart."
> -Tanner Johnson, iheartmovies.blogspot.com


ROTFL! Brilliant! And sooo true.

Looking forward to seeing the films. Get those 4x5s up!

Is it just me or do I love this shot?



DrRoebuck said:


> Sogno’s feet.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Svend, Eddy: Thanks, guys. You'll be there next time, right?

Right?



eddy said:


> Is it just me or do I love this shot?


Meh. The horizon's tilted, loss of detail in the shadows. Oh wait, this isn't the Critique forum on photographyreview.com.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

rad rad rad


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> ....First stop - my walk-in closet to pick out the day's attire.
> <img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2370/2323627380_4e7e0b6476_o.jpg"border=5>
> ...


You should have gone for the turquoise.

It would look better with the pink accessories.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> _3:57 pm —_ “No problem!” Hollywood boasts. “I don’t have a spare tube but I have a patch kit.”


How does this happen, exactly? I mean, it's an Xtracycle. Was there really no room for a spare toob? Citizen FAIL ut:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow to everyone. I so much wish I had a group like that around my area. Cameras, bikes, great group of people. . .talking about a great day, fails or not. One of the best posts I've seen in a while.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> ....Meh. The horizon's tilted, loss of detail in the shadows. Oh wait, this isn't the Critique forum on photographyreview.com.


You ought to post it there just to see the reaction but I too think it is teh hawtness.

BTW Hmmmm, I may just have to sample me some of that idea......


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> You ought to post it there just to see the reaction but I too think it is teh hawtness.


Ha, yeah, I haven't been there in a while. Maybe I will.




MB1 said:


> BTW Hmmmm, I may just have to sample me some of that idea......


Whatyoutalkinaboutwillis?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

undies said:


> How does this happen, exactly? I mean, it's an Xtracycle. Was there really no room for a spare toob? Citizen FAIL



the tires are bomber - what could possibly puncture them? Nothing! the tube ruptured at the valve. I was in such as hurry to leave (see: 2 flats at home prior) that I didn't bother with a spare tube. I did have some grocery bags and bungee cords in the Xtracycle though, so it wasn't a total disaster


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Chrome.

Sorry we can't be friends :cryin: 



bikeboy389 said:


> Horrywoooo, what kind of bag is that in Joe's photo of phail? The one where you're standing over your crippled rig? That looks like the inside of any number of Globe/DiMartini bags I had over the years, but yours isn't old and farked like all of mine, and I didn't think you could get them anymore. Please tell me you found a source for Globe bags like the before-time, and I'll be your fri-end for ever. Srsly.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Damn. Forgot to post the two satellite pixxx of our trip:

My whole trip:










And a close-up of the group ride:


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Chrome.
> 
> Sorry we can't be friends :cryin:


We can be. It'll just have to be a temporary thing. You know, until I find a better one.

//Hates the strap/buckle on Chrome bags.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

crap. what are we gonna do when JD is in chitown.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

weltyed said:


> crap. what are we gonna do when JD is in chitown.



Eat and take public transportation everywhere.




joe


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

weltyed said:


> crap. what are we gonna do when JD is in chitown.


I don't wanna see no milennium park/navy pier crap, either. BTDT.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Very nice report & Pics....Kudos to The Dr., HW & Joe. I really enjoyed it.

Wish I could have been there.

Dr....when did you start shooting B & W......not my thing but you really nailed it.

HW, that first pic made me LOL.

Looks like a great time.

Len


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Len J said:


> Dr....when did you start shooting B & W......not my thing but you really nailed it.


Thanks, Len. I usually convert photos to b+w when the color in them sucks. That was the case with the first few because it was so smoggy. Then I just decided to convert all of them (except the p & s ones) to keep it consistent for the post. I have color versions of some of them here.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a few shots to share.


Hollywood's love machine.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Group shot in the alleyway. Mapei, roadfix, JoeDaddio, grrlyrida.

BentChainRing's bee bike

roadfix and Joe's bikes

Hollywood's love machine puts the moves on my Pogliaghi. And yes, that is a kickstand. :lol:


.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Inside the Lost Boys Cafe. 

They have chairs on the walls and ceiling.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Inside the Bradbury Bldg with a close up of the banister. 


Sorry I don't have any pics of the guy barfing out the car. 


.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Fabulous! I have a nearly identical close-up of the banister. And I really like the second shot of the B. Building. I may have to go back and copy it. :wink:


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Beautiful, Sonya! I love the colors and saturation and the whole look of your film. What kind of camera and film did you use? 

Man, I wish I coulda been there. Is anyone up for a mini-gathering on March 22nd? I'll be down again visiting my family that weekend. I'm sure they wouldn't mind if I hung out with some people I met on the internet instead... :aureola: Ice cream is one of my nicknames. :thumbsup:

EDIT: If so, should I bring a bike?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

eddy said:


> Beautiful, Sonya! I love the colors and saturation and the whole look of your film. What kind of camera and film did you use?
> 
> Man, I wish I coulda been there. Is anyone up for a mini-gathering on March 22nd? I'll be down again visiting my family that weekend. I'm sure they wouldn't mind if I hung out with some people I met on the internet instead... :aureola: Ice cream is one of my nicknames. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: If so, should I bring a bike?


I used my Nikon F3HP camera. There was a great deal on Fuji film at the drugstore so I got 4 rolls of 24 exposure 200 iso film for $5.00!!!

We might be able to do something on the 22nd. 'Specially if it has something to do with ice cream.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Fabulous! I have a nearly identical close-up of the banister. And I really like the second shot of the B. Building. I may have to go back and copy it. :wink:


And I might have to copy the toe pic you took of me.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I used my Nikon F3HP camera. There was a great deal on Fuji film at the drugstore so I got 4 rolls of 24 exposure 200 iso film for $5.00!!!
> 
> We might be able to do something on the 22nd. 'Specially if it has something to do with ice cream.


OMG, five bucks? Man, I was so excited about the "digital revolution" in photography when I was working at Wolf/Ritz in the late 90s. The toaster-sized cameras with floppy and CD drives were nuts. My boss pre-ordered the first 6 MP camera for something like $1800. I was looking through my old photo gear and found a bag full of unused B&W and Polaroid instant film (13 rolls/packs) with a receipt for $80.06. Ouch. I also found two boxes of unused 4x5 sheets and a box of Ilford printing paper. Sigh. I mourn the loss of an art form.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> And I might have to copy the toe pic you took of me.


I'll give you a full-size original if you want. I'll even take out the watermark.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

eddy said:


> Man, I wish I coulda been there. Is anyone up for a mini-gathering on March 22nd? I'll be down again visiting my family that weekend. I'm sure they wouldn't mind if I hung out with some people I met on the internet instead... :aureola: Ice cream is one of my nicknames. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: If so, should I bring a bike?


I'd love to finally meet you, Eddy. It will probably depend on the time that day, as I need to get some quality rides in before the Santa Cruz trip. If it's in the afternoon, it shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Omitted scenes from the O.P. Look for them in the Director's Cut:

<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>









Another from the Bradbury Building.</td></tr></table>


<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Another from Angelino Heights.</td></tr></table>


<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Ibid.</td></tr></table>


<table width="352" border="0"><tr><td>








This house had some weird mannequin wig-maker stuff in the windows. Weird halo effect around the steeple. What gives?</td></tr></table>


<table width="700" border="0"><tr><td>








Same house, different window.</td></tr></table>


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

All I can say is, Holy motha of awesome sonofa forkin piece of one heck of amazing un-FAIL of epic proportions.

Or, EPIC Awesome. 

I'm not a fan of b/w shots but I like the ones you took Roebuck! Adds a different element to it.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Also, you guys really made me miss going back. Great ride report and photos and all. I wish I can get the heck outta here and get on the first plane out to LAX and stay there for awhile.

I miss that so much.

Edit: But, I am still thankful that you posted this so I can reminisce and enjoy a great thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Also, you guys really made me miss going back.


You've got a space on Hollywood's tandem whenever you want it. (c()d3)

Btw, some color versions here, b+w hater.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> You've got a space on Hollywood's tandem whenever you want it. (c()d3)
> 
> Btw, some color versions here, b+w hater.



I'm still a little bothered that we got kicked out of a parking garage. Not to mention that you and I were one ramp away from being at the very top doing circled for a couple minutes.

That was a decent little workout though.




joe


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome shots!!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> I'm still a little bothered that we got kicked out of a parking garage. Not to mention that you and I were one ramp away from being at the very top doing circled for a couple minutes.


Yeah, that definitely magnified the FAIL. The elevators opened up to the far side, and they have a video camera aiming right at them. I wanted to make sure HW and SLBCHRITnK went up the right way so as not to get busted.

But yeah, we could have been circling on the roof and at least gotten off a few shots. (not code.)

It's all right, tho. I'm gonna hit that garage every single time I'm in Downtown. Payback's a b!tch.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> You've got a space on Hollywood's tandem whenever you want it. (c()d3)
> 
> Btw, some color versions here, b+w hater.


But who's gonna help me haul my a$$ the thousands of miles I need to so I can get on the tandem? 

I like those b/w shots like I said. But, color captures the vibrancy. B+w captures the seriousness, IMO.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice shots il_sogno!



eddy said:


> I mourn the loss of an art form.


What's lost? I'm paying less for film today than I did 15 years ago, and the quality is better. Fuji and Kodak continue to improve their films and release new formulations. 

Processing is also cheaper and easier than ever, at least for C-41 35mm film.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Roebuck -- I dig your culls. That shot of the Angelino Heights gingerbread and stairs is, well, Architectural. With a capital A.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Mapei said:


> Roebuck -- I dig your culls. That shot of the Angelino Heights gingerbread and stairs is, well, Architectural. With a capital A.


Thanks, Maps.

"Dig your culls." I like that ...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> I wanted to make sure HW and SLBCHRITnK went up the right way so as not to get busted.


you failed at that, too  How far up did I get? 10 stories? On a GD'd Xtracycle? Only to be turned away?

I'm gonna re-route the next Midnight Ridazz ride to that parking structure. Let Ponch and John figure out how to handle 800+ cyclists on their watch.


// nice pics Sogno! My Love Machine was a little rough on me Saturday. I have bruises :blush2: 

// 22nd = "Eddy goes to Scoops Day"


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I'm gonna re-route the next Midnight Ridazz ride to that parking structure. Let Ponch and John figure out how to handle 800+ cyclists on their watch.


Awesome. I can only imagine how freaked out Riptide would be with a line of ridazzz circling the garage waiting to get in. It'd be just like Assault on Precinct 13, only different.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

22nd it is! What the hell day is that? I cant move my calendar arm.

I promise not to crash!

nK

edit// Maybe we can meet at Casa de' Bent and ride down... wait... no, that would be too much riding for a SoCal Gathering :thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> 22nd it is! What the hell day is that? I cant move my calendar arm.


That's the day before the 23rd. Got it?


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> I'd love to finally meet you, Eddy. It will probably depend on the time that day, as I need to get some quality rides in before the Santa Cruz trip. If it's in the afternoon, it shouldn't be a problem for me.


Oh crap, I forgot about hillclimbing practice. D'oh. Well, I'm doing the "B" (C? D?) ride in Santa Cruz anyway, I'm sure. :idea: 

I'll be heading down to LA Friday night after work, so getting up early on Saturday is not in my future. I'll be staying in East LA or Pasadena or Beverly Hills.  Most of youse is on the west side, though. May or may not have a car. If I bring a bike, it will have to be the cruiser 'cause I'll leave it in LA.

Sonya/Mappy, HI!!! Looking forward to seeing you again!

Bent, what the 'ell is a calendar arm?

HW, I swear to dog I'll pay you back that $1.75. Please call off the hounds!

Joe, are you in?

Who else? Should one of you SoCalers start a new thread or are we sticking with this one?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

eddy said:


> I'll be heading down to LA Friday night after work, so getting up early on Saturday is not in my future.


If I do a decent ride on Saturday it will be in the morning; if we meet in the afternoon it shouldn't be a problem for me.

You should definitely post a new thread in the Lwnge, then crosspost it in the SoCal forum. But when you crosspoast, just provide a link to the actual thread. Otherwise all these idjuts will poast on both threads and none of us other moreons will know what's going on.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Word.


I'm down for another LA get together.

Saturdays are great for me.




joe


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

JoeDaddio said:


> Saturdays are great for me.


you miss your train, you walkin', hatin'.

I should be around for a throw down on the 22nd. If its ice cream we're after, Scoops is the poop. There's also this joint in Hollywood (the town, not the clown).


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> you miss your train, you walkin', hatin'.
> 
> I should be around for a throw down on the 22nd. If its ice cream we're after, Scoops is the poop. There's also this joint in Hollywood (the town, not the clown).



If I miss my train I'm sleeping in a jail cell because I was arrested for assault for screaming at the moreons in front of me at the Metrolink machine for being complete idiots for not knowing how to operate the stupid machine.






joe


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> If I miss my train I'm sleeping in a jail cell because I was arrested for assault for screaming at the moreons in front of me at the Metrolink machine for being complete idiots for not knowing how to operate the stupid machine.


Wow. What a sentence.

From the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Wow. What a sentence.
> 
> From the Department of Redundancy Department.



Serious. Just thinking about that makes my blood pressure rise. I can't even make a decent sentence.




joe


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> you miss your train, you walkin', hatin'.
> 
> I should be around for a throw down on the 22nd. If its ice cream we're after, Scoops is the poop. There's also this joint in Hollywood (the town, not the clown).


We could do Mashti Malone's too. I've never been there.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


> We could do Mashti Malone's too. I've never been there.


We should to do a separate thread in either the Lounge or Socal.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

il sogno said:


> We could do Mashti Malone's too. I've never been there.


FWIW, in Santa Cruz, we can drop by Mariannes.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> FWIW, in Santa Cruz, we can drop by Mariannes.


Ohh, heyell yes! 10-20 here I come! :thumbsup:


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*a grand ol' time*

Ahh man, I missed out one some good times.

Great pics!


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, that looks like it was a fun ride. We need more people in Fort Worth for rides like that.

At least you guys didn't make it to the _Ring of Fail_.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Chris H said:


> Wow, that looks like it was a fun ride. We need more people in Fort Worth for rides like that.
> 
> At least you guys didn't make it to the _Ring of Fail_.


We got dangerously close to "Lord of the Rings of Fail".


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> We got dangerously close to "Lord of the Rings of Fail".


Yes, but luckily we steered clear of the _Lords of Fail Town_.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Thread dredge for the pure coolness of this thread.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JP said:


> Thread dredge for the pure coolness of this thread.


Awwww. I <3 u.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well done. Looks like you cats had a blast. I thought Joe D just posted in foo. I didn't know he road. ; )


----------

